# Bay Flats Lodge - Fishing in the Cold



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 6, 2016


*Capt. Chris Martin*
Winter months generally mean that those of us who enjoy the outdoors will be putting up with colder temperatures most of the time. But if this yearâ€™s December turns out being as mild as November was, then we can all expect the fishing to be as attractive this month as it has been for most all of the fall season. However, December doesnâ€™t always stay calm, cool, and collective, so coastal anglers should spend a little time considering some of the potential trials and tribulations that can often accompany cold weather fishing along our Texas coast.

A lot of us familiar with Texas wintertime weather realize we can face sunny, calm, mid-70 degree temperatures one day, and then wake up the next morning to hard drizzle, strong wind, and temperatures in the low 30â€™s â€" itâ€™s just a fact of life us Texans have grown to accept during winter months. But unexpected rain showers, constantly changing winds, and extreme temperatures during cold weather snaps are just a few of the challenges anglers face as they struggle to find cold-water trout and red fish on a consistent basis. Often, one of the biggest issues facing anglers this time of the year can be the weather itself. Itâ€™s really easy to get to the point to where safety issues and precautions become overlooked, but you can never be too careful, especially when dealing with the strength of winds that may be associated with a big cold front thatâ€™s barreling across the vastness of open bay waters. Bay waters can go from pure flat to that of four and five foot swells in just a matter of moments during the onset of major weather events during winter months. It can be scary and downright dangerous if you find yourself unprepared for a cold weather situation.

Now, letâ€™s get back to the topic of December fishing. When you think of successful wintertime trout fishing along our coast, you may just think of one primary factor, and thatâ€™s bottom structure. The best bottom structure during the wintertime is mud that happens to be mixed with shell. The fish tend to hold in these muddy shell areas due to the warmer water temperatures provided by sunlight that penetrates the water and, consequently, warms the mixture of mud and shell thatâ€™s located on the floor of the bay. These areas of consistently warmer temperatures help to make the trout and red fish that hold in these areas much less lethargic â€" meaning these fish will probably be much more likely to feed on any baitfish (primarily wintertime mullet) that may be readily available in the immediate vicinity.

So, where should you be fishing once the weather decides to get really cold? Well, you may wish to perch yourself upon any one of the many shell reefs in either Espiritu Santo Bay or San Antonio Bay. The reef systems tend to have mud on one side and sand on the other side, with general water depths ranging from four to six feet. But youâ€™ll need to get out of the boat and wade these areas if you want to determine the bottom structure of any one particular area. Focusing on key reef structure and the transitions of the baitfish will positively augment your prospects of catching more quality trout in cold weather conditions.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 72F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 48F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. Slight chance of a rain shower. High near 65F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Overcast skies with a few showers. Gusty winds developing. Low near 55F. NNE winds at 5 to 10 mph, increasing to 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy and windy. High around 55F. Winds NNE at 25 to 35 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 38F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate offshore flow will continue today with flow decreasing tonight as a weak frontal boundary moves into the Gulf waters. The frontal boundary will stall over the middle Texas coastal waters Wednesday resulting in a relatively weak wind regime. A much stronger cold front will move across the coastal waters Wednesday night and trigger isolated to scattered showers. A very strong north wind with gusts in excess of gale force and much colder conditions are expected after the frontal passage by early Thursday morning. Offshore flow will weaken through Friday as the high-pressure ridge moves east. Weak to moderate onshore flow returns by the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 63.0 degrees
Seadrift 57.0 degrees
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 2*

pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pis 3*

pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 4*

pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing & Weather Outlook*

Wednesday's forecast. Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. Slight chance of a rain shower. High around 65F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. W

The lodge welcomes back returning guests for a full day of fishing. Also, this coming Sunday we have several openings for either fishing, duck hunting or both.


----------

